# Stellenanzeigen Jokab Safety



## Safety (15 August 2010)

*Jokab Safety*
*A MEMBER OF THE ABB-GROUP*
Als stark expandierendes Unternehmen und neues Mitglied der ABB Gruppe, vertreiben wir Produkte der Industrie- und Sicherheitstechnik für die Automation und suchen zum nächstmöglichen Zeitpunkt eine/einen:​ 
Verkaufsingenieur (m/w) Region
Hessen /Saarland / RLP
Dipl. Ing. / Techniker / Meister
Elektrotechnik, Automation​


Verkaufsingenieur (m/w) Region
NRW / Niedersachsen
Dipl. Ing. / Techniker / Meister
Elektrotechnik, Automation​


Verkaufsingenieur (m/w) Region
Bayern
Dipl. Ing. / Techniker / Meister
Elektrotechnik, Automation​

*Ihre Aufgaben:*​


Technische Beratung und Kundenbetreuung im Außendienst für den

Bereich Maschinensicherheit
• ​

Vertrieb von Produkten der Industrie- und Sicherheitstechnik

• ​

Ansprechpartner für namhafte, vorhandene und neue Kunden in allen

technischen und kommerziellen Fragen
^
*Ihr Profil:*
• ​

Elektrotechnische Berufsausbildung mit Weiterbildung zum Dipl. Ing. /

Techniker / Meister
• ​

Berufserfahrung im Außendienst oder im Kundenservice in den

Bereichen Automation, Steuerungstechnik oder Elektrokonstruktion
• ​

Hohe Reisebereitschaft, offenes Erscheinungsbild

• ​

Englischkenntnisse vorteilhaft

• ​

Wohnort: Siehe Anhang

*Unser Angebot:*
• ​

Einsatz innerhalb Ihres Verkaufsgebietes 

• ​

Verantwortungsvolle, abwechslungsreiche Tätigkeit

• ​

Überdurchschnittliche Bezahlung mit Firmenwagen und Homeoffice, gutes

Betriebsklima
*Bitte senden Sie Ihre Bewerbungsunterlagen an Herrn Johann Aulila*
*(Mobil - Tel. 0162 2579520) per Post oder per Email: (info@jokabsafety.de)*
*JOKAB SAFETY (D) GmbH*
*Max-Planck-Str. 21*
*78549 Spaichingen *
*www.jokabsafety.de*​


----------



## Safety (19 August 2010)

*Erinnerung*

Erinnerung


----------

